# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Duizenden kankerpatiënten krijgen geen revalidatie' - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Duizenden kankerpatiënten krijgen geen revalidatie&#39;*
*Telegraaf -** 23 uur geleden*
UTRECHT - Duizenden patiënten krijgen geen revalidatie na een kankerbehandeling, terwijl ze daar wel bij gebaat zouden zijn. Revalidatie voorkomt restklachten zoals emotionele instabiliteit en vermoeidheid. *...* 
Duizenden kankerpatiënten krijgen geen revalidatie Artsennet
*alle 14 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

